# [OT] Spam

## birnbaumtruhe

Hallo,

heute morgen habe ich wieder einen Mail Delivery Return bekommen von E-Mails die ich angeblich gesendet habe mit ausländerfeindlichen Inhalten, diesmal ging es an Gentoo Adressen. 

Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe ist das auf verseuchte Windows Kisten zurückzuführen, meine Frage ist nun ob man was dagegen tun kann bzw. ob man nachvollziehen kann wem man das zu verdanken hat? Ich finde es ziemlich peinlich und bedenklich dass mit meiner E-Mail Adresse rassistische Mails "scheinbar" verschickt werden. Ich vermute mal dass die Sachen auch ankommen.

Gruß Michael

----------

## Kleini

Tja, scheint sich ein Virus oder ähnliches auf eine Windows-Kiste eignenistet zu haben. Bei heise.de stand öfter was von Sober.G, der rassistische Mails verschicken würde. Also mal bei Symantec oder so vorbeischauen und ein Sober.G-Removal-Tool runterladen und dem verseuchten Rechner auf den Leib rücken !

Ansonsten mal nen normalen Virenscanner drüber laufen lassen (natürlich mit aktuellen Signaturen) ! 

Viel Glück beim Aufspüren!

----------

## bossk

@birnbaumtruhe, da kannst Du herzlich wenig gegen tun ein Spammer/bzw. der Wurm Sober.G (ich hoffe es war G) nutzt halt deine email Adressen und sendet dieses mails aus. Wüsste jetzt leider auch nicht, was man dagegen tun kann. Das ist halt das übel an der Geschichte! Aber das geht nicht nur Dir so. Stehe, wie viele andere, vor dem selben Problem

----------

## Ragin

Problem ist der Sasser.G (oder H?).

Dieser versendet Mails mit entsprechenden Politischen Texten.

Verhindern kannst du das nur indem du dir eine andere E-Mail Adresse zulegst die du keinem sagst und keinem schreibst  :Smile: .

Sobald deine E-Mail Adresse auf einem infizierten System zu finden ist wird unweigerlich deine Mail Adresse als Absender mißbraucht und die Texte weiterverbreitet.

Erkennen woher es wirklich kommt kann man (wenn überhaupt) nur am Header.

----------

## MrTom

Also wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, muss der Wurm/Virus nicht mal auf einem Deiner Rechner sein. Er kann auf irgendeinem Rechner sein, nimmt dort das Adressbuch und wenn Du da drin stehst kann evtl. auch Dein Name als Absender verwendet werden...

----------

## birnbaumtruhe

Nun ja, da ich kein Outlook auf dem Windows benutze und auch das Window nur selten boote und parallel noch sicherheitshalber den Panda Antivirus benutze ist davon auszugehen dass ich nicht der Übeltäter bin. Im Mail Header steht leider nichts sinnvolles drinne, sprich nur Messages von meinem E-Mail Server. Ich finde es gelinde gesagt ziemlich ätzend, Penistabletten oder irgendwelchem anderer Müll, okay, aber deutsche Texte mit ausländerfeindlichen Inhalt. Woar, da bekomm ich zuviel. 

Vielen Dank für die vielen Antworten.

----------

## ian!

Tja. Ein Grund, weshalb ich meine eMails stets signiere. So können die Leute (noch) leicht(er) erkennen, daß so ein Mist nicht von mir kommt.   :Wink: 

----------

## birnbaumtruhe

Eine schöne Idee bzw. Nutzung. Die meisten Leute werden es jedoch trotzdem nicht verstehen, weder was denn jetzt eigentlich eine signierte Mail ist oder wie das ganze denn überhaupt funktioniert. Um etwas zu nutzen muss jemand Interesse entgegenbringen und so würde die Nutzung von GPG, PGP, etc. nur in einem entsprechenden Kreis von versierten Leuten funktionieren. Der normale Anwender ist damit leider überfordert und daran auch gar nicht interessiert (wenn ich mir meine verzweifelten Bemühungen anschaue den Leuten 'AW', etc. abzugewöhnen).

----------

## MrTom

 *ian! wrote:*   

> Tja. Ein Grund, weshalb ich meine eMails stets signiere. So können die Leute (noch) leicht(er) erkennen, daß so ein Mist nicht von mir kommt.  

 

Dito! Allerdings hat das auch Nachteile!

Vor paar Tagen habe ich einem Freund, der Windows und Outlook Express 6 verwendet, eine dig. signierte Mail geschickt.

Diese war natürlich, wie es sich gehört, als reiner Text geschickt worden. 

Lustig war nun, dass OE6 diese nicht angezeigt hat, sondern nur als Attachment an der Mail dran hatte.

Als ich die gleiche Mail als HTML geschickt hatte, war alles OK.

Was für eine Welt!  :Wink: 

Aber das Thema mit dem Signieren hatten wir ja schon vor kurzem im Forum. 

Und bin der Meinung, dass es nix bringt. Die meisten bekommen es nicht mit, wissen es nicht oder ist es egal, ob die Mail nun Signiert ist oder nicht. 

Somit ist es dann auch kein Vorteil mehr (in Bezug auf Spam).

Das mit dem Spam ist inzwischen wirklich lästig geworden!

Hatte mal kurz meinen Mail-Account auf Sammelaccount umgestellt. Nach ca. 30 Minuten hatte ich schon die erste Spam-Mail, die an sales@meinedomain.de ging! Da hab ich es gleich wieder zurückgestellt.

Würde ja eigentlich alles scannen lassen und dann gleich löschen, wenn es Spam ist. Aber leider geht dann doch ab und zu eine Mail unter! Somit ist das mit den Anti-Spam-Lösungen zwar eine Erleichterung aber keine richtige Lösung. Man muss dann doch mal kurz über die Mail sehen, ob das so OK ist. Die meisten Spams sieht man ja auch ohne, das die markiert sind. V*I*A*G*R*A* und co...  Ist halt alles sehr lästig. 

Bei meinem privaten Account ist es OK. Da bekomme ich im Monat ca. 4 Spam-Mails. In der Firma sieht es anders aus. Da ist immer jemand dabei, der die info@ in der Welt verbreitet... Und dann kommt halt irgendwann auch mal Spam...

Macht langsam wirklich keinen Spass mehr.   :Sad: 

----------

## ruth

hi,

ja mrtom, da hast du vollkommen recht...

hatte letzte woche bei mir 250(!!) rückläufer wegen sasser.g(/h??)

möchte gar nicht wissen, wieviele davon angekommen sind (immer noch ankommen??)

hmm, wegen signierter mails:

naja, die masse der benutzer weiss doch gar nicht, was signaturen sind...

die sehen eine email, die scheinbar von mir kommt und denken sich dann ihren teil... - leider...

hoffe inständig, dass da keiner auf die idee kommt mich wegen so einer mail anzuzeigen oder ähnliches...

und dass die polizei bei der anzeigenaufnahme sofort auf den wurm kommt??? fraglich, denke ich...

die sehen dann halt einen ausdruck der email, wo ich als absender draufsteh - sonst nix...   :Sad: 

das dürfte denen zuerst mal für einen anfangsverdacht reichen...

naja, langsam gehen mir die diversen webDAV exploits, windows trojaner, spam emails, usw, usw tierisch auf den sa***...

ich leide

das ist nicht mehr lustig...

und alles, was von microsoft dazu kommt ist DRM, longhorn, und TCPA...

da kommt man sich doch verarscht vor - sorry, für das explicite wort...  :Wink: 

gruss

rootshell

----------

## ian!

 *rootshell wrote:*   

> und alles, was von microsoft dazu kommt ist DRM, longhorn, und TCPA...
> 
> da kommt man sich doch verarscht vor - sorry, für das explicite wort... 

 

Ja nun. Sehe ich auch so. Das muss man IMHO auch einfach mal so zum Ausdruck bringen dürfen.  :Wink: 

----------

## ossi

 *ian! wrote:*   

> Tja. Ein Grund, weshalb ich meine eMails stets signiere. So können die Leute (noch) leicht(er) erkennen, daß so ein Mist nicht von mir kommt.  

 

dito, voll und ganz zustimm !!!

----------

## Ragin

Ich habe bei uns auf Arbeit eine Art webbasierenden Mail-Klienten geschrieben, in dem alles gesammelt und dann verteilt wird (privat hat das erstmal keinen Nutzen...aber sehen wir weiter).

Dort werden E-Mails gleich über ein eigenes Script abgerufen (also kein fetchmail sondern ein php-script) welches wiederrum aussortieren kann. Dort habe ich einfach eine etwas größere Liste an gewissen Textbausteinen in bestimmten Teilen der Mail (Betreff, Inhalt, Absender...) und sortiere somit auch noch Mails aus.

Effektiv kommen nun am Tag nur noch ein paar Prozent von dem Spam rein der wirklich anfällt. Und wenn 1000 Spam Mails am Morgen von vornherein weniger da sind ist das schon eine tolle Sache  :Smile: .

Für meine privaten Accounts nutze ich noch kshowmail welches Mails vom Server anzeigt (ausgelesen werden nur Header/Betreff...wodurch man auch den sinnlosen Traffic spart). Diese Mails kann man dann bequem löschen und (mit Hilfe von Programmen wie spam.pl) an den entsprechenden Provider melden.

Für alle Homepagebesitzer gibt es noch gewisse Tricks E-Mails nicht direkt im Code anzuzeigen wordurch Mailscanner keine Chance haben. Hierzu reicht es oft einfach die E-Mail Adresse per Javascript (document.write("E-Mail: "+ mail) :Wink:  auszugeben wobei die Variable mail in diesem Fall idealerweise in einer extra .js Datei definiert wird, welche nur eingebunden wird. Somit ist im ganzen Quellcode kein blah@domain.de zu finden. Sollte es leidgeplagte Homepagebesitzer geben so kann ich euch diese Methode nur empfehlen, da sie das Spamaufkommen wirklich reduziert (leider nicht komplett löst ) :Smile: .

----------

## slick

 *Quote:*   

> E-Mail Adresse per Javascript (document.write("E-Mail: "+ mail) auszugeben 

 

Das funktioniert aber nunmal wieder nur bei Usern die Javascript anhaben. Und grad die MSIE Nutzer dazu animieren allem Tür und Tor zu öffnen? Damit sich nochmehr Spam-verbreitende-Malware einnisten kann?

Per JS Reinschreiben ist Unfug!  *kleiner Fingerzeig Richtung BITV*

Besser ist da immer noch die Variante:

```
Wenn Du mir schreiben willst dann bitte an <a href="mailto:in---fo@exa---mple.com">in---fo@exa---mple.com</a>. Du mußt jedoch die --- rauslöschen, weil die nur dafür da sind um Spammern das Leben zu erschweren.
```

Darauf kommt kein Tool und man braucht nur Lesen können.

Ersetzen des @ mit dem Muster infoATexample.com halte ich für (DAUs) zu mißverständlich und auch zu einfach für Spammer zu parsen, genau wie infoNOSPAM@example.com

----------

## Ragin

Grundsätzlich haben die meisten Nutzer JS aktiviert oder können zumindest Grundlegende Dinge nutzen (sonst könnten viele Kunden bei uns nichts kaufen, da teilweise kleine Javascripte nötig waren).

Daher ist dies nicht allzuschlecht.

Die Möglichkeit mit den ---- u.ä. ist in meinen Augen ein größerer Unfug, da die wenigsten Menschen lesen können und somit einfach auf die Mail Adresse klicken und sich wundern warum nie was zurück kommt. 98% aller Internetnutzer sind notorische Hinweis-Analphabeten. Diese Möglichkeit verursacht also eher Probleme als Lösungen. Sollte die JS Variante nicht funktionieren ist es auch nur halb so wild, denn die Leute die es aus haben wissen auch das der Link JS ist und können es auch bei Bedarf wieder aktivieren. Die, die das nicht wissen würden entweder die Mail Adresse eh nicht finden oder zu der oben genannten Kategorie gehören.

Und wer ist BITV?

----------

## slick

Die BITV ist zwar nicht für alle bindent, aber für manche auch interessant.

BITV: http://www.einfachfueralle.de/artikel/bitvfueralle/

----------

## Mac Fly

im http://kiffer.net lässt der Webmaster (Hille) alle @-Zeichen durch ne Grafik ersetzen. Bringt auch schon einiges  :Smile: 

----------

## Ragin

Auch keine schlechte Idee. Vielleicht noch den Punkt und dann wirds sehr unübersichtig für Mailsucher. Wobei es auch Programme gibt die selbst Bilder analysieren und auf E-Mail Adressen untersuchen.

----------

## birnbaumtruhe

Mit Sicherheit alles interessante Maßnahmen nur ändert das leider nichts dass  manche Windowsbenutzer zu dämlich sind ihr System zu patchen, man seine E-Mail Adresse "entführt" bekommt und es so aussieht dass man Nazispam verschickt und letztlich auch nur das mitbekommt weil man Mail Delivery Returns erhält. 

Ach das ist doch nur ätzend  :Sad: 

** Edit 1: "manche" vor "Windowsbenutzer" eingefügt.

----------

## Ragin

Sicher ist es ätzend wenn von der eigenen Mail Adresse Spam versendet wird. Ich habe auch einige Domains wo ab und an ein paar hundert Mail Deliverys zurück kommen. Dies ist aber auch eine Sache die nicht nur Windowsbenutzer betreffen. Ich kann dir in ein paar Zeilen nen Script schreiben das sich Mail Adressen von Webseiten sucht und diese einfach als Absenderadressen benutzt.

----------

## birnbaumtruhe

 *Ragin wrote:*   

>  Ich kann dir in ein paar Zeilen nen Script schreiben das sich Mail Adressen von Webseiten sucht und diese einfach als Absenderadressen benutzt.

 

Da stimm ich dir zu, aber u.a. aus diesem Grund veröffentliche ich meine E-Mail Adresse nicht so ohne weiteres auf einer Seite. Letztlich bleibt aber zu sagen dass die Leute mit etwas mehr Sorgfalt dazu beitragen könnte dass nicht noch mehr Spam in die Welt hinausgeblasen wird. Und diese Sorglosigkeit finde ich ätzend. Nun gut, wir regen uns alle über das Thema auf und neues ist es eben auch nicht  :Sad: 

----------

## Mac Fly

Ich glaub, ich spinne. Auf meinem Webmaster-Postfach liegen 56000 Mails  :Sad: 

----------

